# Lancaster, OH Ghost XL M WGSD



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Lancaster, OH | GHOST

GHOST IS AN OWNER TURN IN HE IS OUTSIDE DOG. NOT GOOD WITH SMALL KIDS NOT SURE ON DOGS OR CATS

*More about GHOST*

Pet ID: 10506AB 
*GHOST's Contact Info*

*Fairfield County Dog Shelter*, Lancaster, OH 

740-653-4582
Email Fairfield County Dog Shelter
See more pets from Fairfield County Dog Shelter
For more information, visit Fairfield County Dog Shelter's Web site.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

No longer listed, hope he made it out.


----------

